# EEA (FM) and EEA (QP) Questions. Please help :)



## SomeoneFromMumbai (Jul 26, 2015)

Dear Forum Members/Readers, 

I posted on this forum half a year ago regarding the EEA Family Permit. Partly thanks to the great advice from this forum that really helped us, we got the permit and moved to the UK in November 2015. We are currently working on our application for the registration certificate (for my wife - the EEA national) and the residence permit (for me - Indian national). However, we have a few questions and are hoping someone here can help us out!

Going through the two application forms, we have the following questions:

1. In Section 1.2 and 1.3 of the EEA(QP) and again Section 1.3 and 1.4, and 2.2 and 2.3 of the EEA(FM) form, it first asks for the full name of the person as it is stated in their passport (section 1.2 of EEA(QP)) and then for the surname of the person (Section 1.3 of EEA(QP)). Should we write the surname in the line where we mention the full name or since they are asking for it separately does that mean that the surname should not be included in the 'full name' section? We realise this might seem like something trivial or obvious but we want to make sure we get this all correct. Asking for the full name in our eyes includes the surname but then it seems strange to us that they are asking for the surname again right after.

2. In Sections 10.9 and 10.10 of the EEA(QP) (and in Section 19.9 and 19.10 of the EEA(FM)), they ask how long we have lived in the UK. We lived in the UK as students but left in September 2014 (to go back to our home countries) and now just moved back to the UK in November 2015. Do we simply say we have lived here for 2 months (i.e. the last 2 months) or do we include the other time we lived in the UK as students (despite there being a break inbetween)?

3. In the document checklist for the two application forms, do we mention all the documents we are submitting (so also respectively the other form etc.) or only the ones that specifically apply to that particular form?

4. As we are applying together, it seems to be the case that my EEA(FM) application asks for no detailed information about my wife as a qualified person and proof of her being a qualified person (as far as we understand it, it tells us to go from section 11 straight to section 18). Is that correct? If so, does this mean we do not mention the supporting documents proving her status as a qualified person in the document checklist for the EEA (FM)?

We are sorry about the detailed and confusing questions. Obviously, we are very anxious to get everything right.

We would greatly appreciate any help/answers regarding these questions or any other tips any of you might have for our applications!

All the best for 2016 to all of you!


----------



## salshahid (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi, 

I am having the same confusions and actually same questions. If you got some information form someone could you please share it with me too.
Cheers!


----------



## SomeoneFromMumbai (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi, 

We never figured it out, so we just went with what seemed to make sense to us.

For the names (my first question), we wrote our full names (i.e. with surname) and then again just the surname.

When they asked for the duration of how long we have lived in the UK, we wrote down the entire years and months (so our student years + the time now) but in the question below (where they ask for absences of 6 months or more), we mentioned the time we were away from the UK (so the time between being students and coming back now) and in "reason" part we explained that we were in the UK for x amount of years to study from this date to that date and then moved back home and recently (stating the date) moved again to the UK.

For the document checklist, we mentioned the relevant supporting documents for the specific application (so bank statements and sickness insurance etc. was with my wife's application and my application had all the documents regarding our relationship and proof of living together). However, we specifically mentioned the other one's application on the document checklist, as well (simply writing in one line "EEA (QP)/EEA (FM) application of "name of person", but we didn't mention the amount of (we left the part "how many" empty)". In the document checklist for the EEA (FM) application, we also specifically pointed out that the proof of the sponsor's (i.e. my wife's) qualified status and the comprehensive sickness insurance for both of us (we are on the same plan, hence it is one document) are provided with her application. 

Regarding the last/4th question we had, we (as you might be able to guess from the paragraph above) did not fill out any section between 12-17. The form was actually quite clear in that we should go to section 18 straight after filling out section 11, so we did what it said. Again, we did mention in the document checklist that the information and proof of the sponsor's qualified status was provided with her application. 


It is too late for us to change anything, as we submitted the application last week. However, I don't feel like we committed any great mistakes even if they actually wanted us to fill it out slightly differently (we obviously can easily explain why we did what we did and I think we made these reasons as obvious as possible each time). 

As you clearly don't have submitted your applications yet, I would advise you to try calling the following number: 0300 12322534. Someone wrote in a post a while ago (somewhere in this forum, I only wrote down the number) that this is the EEA helpline and that they called it since they had some questions and that they got friendly and good advice. Unfortunately, I only saw the post after we had already submitted the applications. 

Hope that helps! We wish you all the best with the applications, do let us know how it goes!


----------



## SharpE (Mar 20, 2015)

We submitted our EEA(QP) and (FM) on 18th Jan, and had many of the same questions in our minds.

1. We put full names including surname, then surname again separately. Perhaps unusual, but clearly requested.

2. Didn't apply to us.

3. For the document checklist, I just submitted one single document checklist with all the documents from both the QP and FM application. It seemed more clear to do it this way, since we were filing both at the same time. Also sent the application in 3 yarn bound piles. The QP app, on top of the FM app, then the supporting documents with the checklist on top.

4. Yep, skipped from section 11 to 18 as was quite clearly stated in the application.

The one item that almost tripped us up, was the application requested for us to send in our children's birth certificates, even though we weren't applying for their residence cards (they have French passports). For some reason I didn't anticipate this. I had US copies, and certified French copies, but needed certified copies from the States so they would be in English. Luckily my parents were able to obtain them back in the States, as it was going to be quite difficult/expensive for us to apply from the UK.

--
SharpE


----------

